# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  تقسیم دو عدد و دخیره جواب آن به صورت اعشار

## hossein16

سلام
من برای محاسبه تقسیم و گرفتن جواب به صورت زیر عمل کرده ام ولی میخواهم جواب فقط تا 4 رقم اعشار باشد ولی هرکار کردم نتوانستم این کار را بکنم.

update TbNameSarmayeGozaran set SDarsadSherakat=(CAST(5000 AS float))/CAST(31000 AS float)


در تایپیکهای دیگر نیز جستجو کردم ولی به جواب نرسیدم.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## tooraj_azizi_1035

(5000*1.0)/(31000)

----------


## hossein16

لطفاً به سوال توجه کنید:
من میخوام جواب تقسیم به صورت اعشار و تا دو رقم اعشار نشان داده شود.
چگونه باید عمل کنم؟

----------


## nedata

update TbNameSarmayeGozaran set SDarsadSherakat=round((CAST(5000 AS float))/CAST(31000 AS float),4)

----------

